# Ever stopped playing a game because it's too scary?



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

I was playing Half Life 2, and I got to the Ravenholm part. 11 seconds into this video is when I turned the game off.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, Manhunt!! The scariest thing I've experienced in my whole life, more than any film too :yes.


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Oooh, Ravenholm scared me... but not as much as Condemned Criminal Origins... or Doom 3!

Condemned





Condemnded





Doom 3


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Yes, some game of a relative where zombies were killing me in a boiler room. lol


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Phoenix87 said:


>


I'm never going to Old Navy again.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Resident Evil on PS1, i was too scared to face Nemesis i chose not to continue lol, but hey i was only 10!


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I couldn't play silent hill, lol.


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

Man i LOVE Ravenholm, just by watching that video makes me want to play it again, Half Life 2 (plus episodes) is definitely one of the best games to ever be released.


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

When I play a game, I'm in it. I get scared, but I never really think about stopping for those reasons. But I can understand it in Half Life 2, those Poison Zombies are terrifying the first time through. To me, scarier than the fast zombies.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

The area would have been scarier if it wasn't called "Ravenholm." It's like whoever built the place intended it to be creepy. It might as well be "Spooksdale."

The headcrab zombies are pretty eerie, though. The pained groaning they emit is particularly memorable.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

It took me a long time to play through the Well/Shadow Temple in Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time.



Your Crazy said:


> I'm never going to Old Navy again.


:lol

Seriously though, that clip made me jump.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Twice! Zelda: Majora's Mask 64. The three day time limit and repeating my accomplishments got way too stressful. The second time was Zelda: Twilight Princess for Wii but that is not the game's fault, I just got stuck in a maze and didn't have the patience to get out! Someday. There's a life mission. 

Edit: Wow. I read, "Ever stopped playing a game" and not the last bit. Zelda was not too scary, haha. Oops.


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Hate to be a buzz kill, but I haven't been scared by any game I've ever played. 

Nor any horror movie I watched...

Huh...


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

counterfeit self said:


>


dude i flipped out at this scene too lol. i had to stand up turn on the lights and take a breather. playing this game at night is not for the weak of heart :no


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I had to stop playing SimCity for Super Nintendo. Its UFO attacks left me mentally scarred.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^ I feel better about what I am about to post now.

I couldn't get through Donkey Kong on the N64. I'm pretty sure I was almost one of the youngest people ever to have a heart attack. I have no idea how people play shooter video games, I can't even watch the videos in the thread.


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> ^ I feel better about what I am about to post now.
> 
> I couldn't get through Donkey Kong on the N64. I'm pretty sure I was almost one of the youngest people ever to have a heart attack. I have no idea how people play shooter video games, I can't even watch the videos in the thread.


I have to agree. The giant beavers in that game are TERRIFYING.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Clive Barker's Undying was a bit creepy. Loved playing it. 

I never stopped playing a game because it was too scary, though.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

gaTess said:


> Hate to be a buzz kill, but I haven't been scared by any game I've ever played.
> 
> Nor any horror movie I watched...
> 
> Huh...


Me neither, really. Well, since the age of 12 anyway. The last movie to give me a serious scare was Event Horizon. Seeing it theaters probably contributed to that, and the resulting nightmares.

I remember I almost stopped playing Silent Hill 2 when - *spoilers*

You see Pyramid Head standing ominously at the far end of the hallway in the apartment.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Actually, I recall being six or seven years old and waking up at 2 AM to play Castlevania, only to be creeped out by it.

I enjoyed the Castlevania series much more when it tried to be creepy, but it hasn't really gone for that particular vibe since, what, Simon's Quest?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> I remember I almost stopped playing Silent Hill 2 when - *spoilers*
> 
> You see Pyramid Head standing ominously at the far end of the hallway in the apartment.


Ha! Yeah, Pyramid Head was one terrifying MF!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

A long long time ago, I gave up playing _Diablo_, because it was too scary. The sounds were creepy, and there were things waiting to jump out at you from every dark corner. However, I went back to it later and played it to the end.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I like survival horror games, but I never had to stop playing one. Probably because I'm expecting it to be scary.

The worst instance of this I can remember is the Cradle level in Thief 3. The series isn't horror, but it does have quite a few creepy levels. But the Cradle come right the hell out of nowhere with how high it is on the poop-your-pants scale. Just the idea alone is creepy: It's a condemned building where one wing was used as an insane asylum and the other as an orphanage and the reanimated bodies of the patients still live in it. And it can trap you inside.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Well if I'm completely honest, the first boss in Zelda's Ocarina of Time scared the pants off me. I remember borrowing the game from a neighbour, absolutely giddy and playing alone in the pitch black basement at night. Then Link got locked in that giant circular stone room, and that freaking huge giant spider type monster screeched and dropped from the ceiling. My face was definitely like D:!!!!!!

Also, this is going to make me sound old but Scarab of Ra for Mac (in the 80's) scared me too. Those mummies and panthers came outta nowhere!


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

Belshazzar said:


> The worst instance of this I can remember is the Cradle level in Thief 3.







Why is it that a horror video game can scare the **** out of me, but a horror movie makes me laugh me *** off?


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Bioshock scared me, but I finished it.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

I couldn't play Luigi's Mansion because waiting for the ghosts to pop up scared me. I know, I'm a weirdo.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I find games where you can go in any direction scary, you never know what will jump out at you as well as that they are usually really quite too until BAM something is shooting at you - I like where it's one direction only!


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Although not particularly scary, every game in Action 52 makes me feel uncomfortable, like Rodney Dangerfield's dining room scene in Natural Born Killers. It's like peering into the soul of someone with a bad childhood.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Your Crazy said:


> Why is it that a horror video game can scare the **** out of me, but a horror movie makes me laugh me *** off?


I had to take quite a few breaks when playing that level. I also screamed a couple times. I agree with your comment about games and movies too. Horror games are infinitely more scary than horror films.

I've been playing FEAR 2 recently. This game got bad reviews, but it sure does make my hair stand up on end.


----------



## Arkturus (Dec 10, 2006)

System shock 2. I couldn't even beat the demo.


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

I couldn't play Twilight Princess for a few months because of the Redead Knights. Eventually I just got sick of being scared since I really wanted to play the game so I just used exposure therapy and watched redead videos on YouTube. It didn't work but at least I got past it. I stopped playing Ocarina of Time when I got to the Forest Temple and the Wallmasters fell from the ceiling. I couldn't play Super Paper Mario for fear of hearing the eery Mimi music when she came out of no where. I did eventually finish the game but had to have my sister get past the part with Mimi. Jeez, for a generally tame video game company Nintendo has a lot of life scarring moments.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

doom when i was like 5


----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)

American Mcgee's Alice pretty much freaked me out. But, it didn't stop me from playing.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Resident Evil 4, it HAS to be. It has everything and everything you wouldn't expect in it. You always feel that bit too slow, like a dream, one stage behind despite not getting caught. Condemned and origins had its moments too. Good choices guys. I can't believe noone said Resident Evil 4 yet though! Just seeing the way the villiagers live, the tension building in the quiet music, the errie feeling of helplessness.


----------



## apartment7 (Aug 25, 2007)

The final cut scene of Dead Space is quite scary. Especially when you finish the game in the early hours on your own - :um

Go to YouTube and search for "Dead Space end scene" - Massive Spoilers obviously.


----------



## MrBBB (Jun 6, 2010)

I just installed the demo for 'Amnesia: The Dark Descent' on Steam (client), and it has quite a scare factor to it. It's a survival horror game coming out next week and I think it is from the makers of the Penumbra series. 


Brian


----------



## stylicho (Nov 8, 2003)

That's just the intro but Travis has the same occupation that I currently have so that's one of the elements of the game that made it more intense for me. The most terrifying part is the music, especially when you first meet the nurses.


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

I've never permanently stopped
...but now I think I'm not playing such terrifying games
I nearly died trying to watch some of the clips on here >_<


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

I heard Silent Hill was really scary.


----------

